# Seeking an Immigration Lawyer



## Gerrit Barrere (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello everyone,

We are a retired couple considering relocating to Spain or Portugal in a year or two. My wife has a large collection of seashells (some rare and exotic) which we would like to bring with us, and we wonder if we would need customs certification that we are not bringing in the shells of any restricted species. We think we need an immigration lawyer to tell us if that would be required, and we will want to consult them on other subjects as time goes on too.

Can anyone recommend a good Portuguese immigration lawyer?

Thanks for any help,
Gerrit


----------

